# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Tmorph for Mac, PLEASE please get one or help us figure this out!

## bluemonk255

Hey guys can anyone please please tell us mac users how to get tmorph working for mac?? or has the main developer for tmorph came out with a way for it to be used on mac! would donate for sure if we could get this going!

Thanks so much

----------


## Thaadevil

Just use windows? (Even if it's a mac pc you can change to Windows for X login)

----------


## bluemonk255

Well I have a mac computer, like the big desktop mac (iMAC). I have no option to use PC programs.

----------


## Serpious

He is saying you can use either Bootcamp (To duel boot OSX and Windows) Or you can use a VM and have windows running inside OSX.

But screw Tmorph for mac. WANT PQR FOR MAC  :Big Grin:

----------


## bluemonk255

Oh, well that is great news! I cant afford bootcamp, but what is VM??? im very interested.

----------


## Serpious

Bootcamp is free? You just need a copy of windows.

EDIT: A VM is a 'Virtual Machine' so you basicly run Windows in a window inside OSX (This is OK for botting, but not great for gaming, depending on your specs)

VM apps are stuff like Fusion, VMware etc.

----------


## Dermz

Tmorph for PTR would be awesome too!

----------


## Petaz

Hi, i push this thread because we still need a mac version of this ! Help us to morph with mac please  :Smile: 

Ps : yes i know that i can bootcamp on mac to use windows but i don't want (and i can't too)

Thanks !

----------

